# Full size Skeleton??



## micah.peden (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes you heard me!

Two years ago I got a 150g fishtank, its rather large anyways.... I want a full size skeleton that I can basically lay down in there and maybe prop his head up on a rock and decorate it from there. Anyways... I have asked every pet store in 100 miles and they just look at me puzzled.... Can anyone direct me to where i might locate such a decoration item that its a full size skeleton that can be submerged in a fish tank, I'm sure someone somewhere has made one or knows where I can get one... Any tips will be much appreciated.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry but you won't find one that way. 
The only place I can think to get one is a replica for anatomy class.
you might try 

Human Skeleton Model Stan - Skeleton Models and Skeleton Charts

and maybe if you call them and ask for just the plastic pieces and none of the metal hardware they might give you a break.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, you wouldn't find one in a pet store, look for anatomy skeletons. Make sure you get rid of the metal bits before it goes in the tank though, and ask about what they use to make them, and make sure that it's tank safe


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty cool idea. Ive been wanting to do a 750 Gallon tank with a sunken titanic theme for a while now.

I like the whole skeleton idea.


----------



## imp1979 (Dec 28, 2011)

You could always kill someone and then do what you have to do to get the skeleton. *KIDDING*


----------



## montanamoondog (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe you could track down a life size halloween plastic skeleton.


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

Try 
The Evolution Store - Framed Insects, Animal and Human Skulls, Skeletons, Anatomical Models, Decorative and Educational Posters and more!, The Bone Room - Human Skeleton & Bone Casts, or Skulls Unlimited International: The World's Leading Supplier of Osteological Specimens!


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

imp1979 said:


> You could always kill someone and then do what you have to do to get the skeleton. *KIDDING*


The eyes of the Rangers are upon you!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

imp1979 said:


> You could always kill someone and then do what you have to do to get the skeleton. *KIDDING*


You have the right idea, but why would you go and kill someone when there are millions of skeletons just waiting to be dug up. Just Google "local cemetery" and go find a grave that looks 100+ years old and unkept, that way the chances are less that a living relative will cause a fuss about missing remains.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hahaha this thread cracked me up.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, even better, go to area 51 and get an ALIEN Skeleton!!

Then, fake an FBI ID badge with the name and pic of agent Moulder, and put it in the fingers of the skeleton.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Might be a new trend for a alternative to burial, cremation ,
just have your bones cleaned by beetles and bleached and made into a ornament for your loved ones tank. 

what a way to keep your self into your hobby. *r2


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

"what a way to keep yourself in the hobby"

bahahahhahaa 

although this a really cool idea if ya can find 1


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

meBNme said:


> Hey, even better, go to area 51 and get an ALIEN Skeleton!!
> 
> Then, fake an FBI ID badge with the name and pic of agent Moulder, and put it in the fingers of the skeleton.


I think someone has watching way to much TV.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> I think someone has watching way to much TV.


What!? Hey I'm on to you Mr CIA!
Its no secret you are a fed trying to pull a coverup for L.B.J.

We all know that WW2 was secretly planned by the illuminati to hide the fact that the moon landing wss a hoax and aliens had already invaded earth and were using music from Elvis Presley to mind control the world. 

I bet you know the secret location of the mass grave alien burial site under the white house disguised as s masons lodge confrence room don't you!?

Come on! Caugh it up suit! Give the man an alien skeleton for his fish tank!

And while you are at it, why don't yo....... WOOOP! Gotta go! I hear a black helicopter outside.........


----------

